# garlic+olive oil=explosion?



## eagleorchard (Oct 7, 2011)

I had a friend with a lot of garlic that she was discarding because the papery layers had begun to die so they wouldn't hold up to standard curing. My kids and I peeled a bunch right away and I put a jar in the fridge and a jar to sit in the cabinet with some olive oil for a little while. Because some of the paper had been moldy, a bathed all the cloves in a water and vinegar mixture before jaring. I've read about botulism etc., but have read often that its good to give the oil a few days at room temp then in the fridge is best. Anyway, when I opened the jar of olive oil+garlic today, it fizzed over like a shaken soda. Does anybody know why that happened? TIA


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

It sounds like it fermented A LOT. I make a lot of fermented garlic and I've never had it fizz. It gets bubbly (gently) and I put it in the fridge then. I don't think I'd eat it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I would not use it....there was some kind of chemical reaction, IMO, to cause it to do that ...I keep garlic for long periods of time, just dry, in a basket....keeps all fall, most of the winter, and when it turns greenish in color, or sprouts, I just replant it, always have garlic around...garlic with oil should be kept in the refrigerator, only for a short amount of time.....


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I just chop up the garlic and dehydrate it, and then if I want finer pieces I grind how much I need.
Warning! - keep it in a glass jar with a good lid because the smell is powerful!


----------

